# Photos en rafale



## lamiredodo (2 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une application permettant de prendre une photo à intervalle régulier, genre toutes les 2 minutes...j'ai entendu que cela existerait sur Iphone... Ca va vous dit quelque chose ?


----------

